# AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

						Die AMD-Aktie reagiert positiv auf die Ankündigungen auf der Computex (Ryzen 3000 und Navi). Analysten empfehlen das Papier und Investoren sind überzeugt, dass der Chip-Hersteller auf gutem Weg ist. Das Papier sei mitunter bis zu 36 US-Dollar wert, wenn die positiven Vorzeichen anhalten. Zen 2 und RDNA verbreiten jedenfalls gute Stimmung.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*


----------



## drstoecker (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Glückwunsch und weiter so!!!
"AMD IS BACK!"


----------



## boedefelt (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Dann hoffen wir mal das sie das Geld das sie verdienen in Forschung stecken, damit sie nicht in ein paar Jahren da stehen, wie Intel heute.


----------



## major_tom403 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*



boedefelt schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal das sie das Geld das sie verdienen in Forschung stecken, damit sie nicht in ein paar Jahren da stehen, wie Intel heute.



Und ich hoffe auf eine nette Dividende


Bin vor knapp einem Monat mit der Voraussicht auf die Ankündigungen bei 25.595€ eingestiegen und musste dann zusehen wie sie bis auf 23,4 runter gegangen ist. Freut mich dass sie nun höher liegt und ich erstmalig Gewinn mache

Ist auch bitter nötig denn bei Intel hab ich mich ganz schön verspekuliert und dass die so konstant an wert verliert hätte ich mir nicht gedacht


----------



## weisserteufel (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*



major_tom403 schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe auf eine nette Dividende
> 
> 
> Bin vor knapp einem Monat mit der Voraussicht auf die Ankündigungen bei 25.595€ eingestiegen und musste dann zusehen wie sie bis auf 23,4 runter gegangen ist. Freut mich dass sie nun höher liegt und ich erstmalig Gewinn mache
> ...



Bin bei 15,40 eingestiegen.


----------



## major_tom403 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*



weisserteufel schrieb:


> Bin bei 15,40 eingestiegen.



Wenn du wüsstest wie ich mich in den allerwertesten beiß... Hatte bei 2€ den intensiven Drang mir ein Depot anzuschaffen und all in zu gehen aber mir fehlte die letzte Konsequenz


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*



major_tom403 schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe auf eine nette Dividende



Das verzeihe ich mir bis heute nicht, dass ich Ende 2015 nach dem Tweet (?) über einen frühen Zen-Prototyp:

,,man habe bei Tests alle Erwartungen erfüllt und es seien keine signifikanten Flaschenhälse gefunden worden...",

nicht zumindest für ein paar hundert Euro AMD Aktien gekauft habe. Die Kosteten damals etwa 1 Euro/Stück
und ein etwaiger Fehlschlag wäre finanziell für mich problemlos verkraftbar gewesen.



major_tom403 schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest wie ich mich in den allerwertesten beiß... Hatte bei 2€ den intensiven Drang mir ein Depot anzuschaffen und all in zu gehen aber mir fehlte die letzte Konsequenz



Du bist nicht der einzige


----------



## major_tom403 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Du bist nicht der einzige



Gründen wir eine Selbsthilfegruppe 
Naja wenn sie wirklich noch auf 36  rauf geht dann ist das für mich auch ein netter Bonus - reinvestieren oder Urlaub?


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*



major_tom403 schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest wie ich mich in den allerwertesten beiß... Hatte bei 2€ den intensiven Drang mir ein Depot anzuschaffen und all in zu gehen aber mir fehlte die letzte Konsequenz



Kommt mir bekannt vor. Mein Vater meinte damals: "Da kannst das Geld auch gleich anbrennen anstatt in AMD zu investieren"


----------



## weisserteufel (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*



major_tom403 schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest wie ich mich in den allerwertesten beiß... Hatte bei 2€ den intensiven Drang mir ein Depot anzuschaffen und all in zu gehen aber mir fehlte die letzte Konsequenz



Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, denn ich hätte bei 6 reingehen sollen... 
Und ich beiße mir zusätzlich in den Hintern, weil ich noch viel mehr Aktien hätte kaufen sollen.


----------



## Krabonq (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Wollte im Dezember AMD Aktien kaufen, aber meine Scheiss Bank hat mir keine Unterlagen zur Depoteröffnung zugeschickt und dann hab ich es vergessen.


----------



## Holindarn (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

ich sag dazu nur... einstieg bei 1,7$


----------



## weisserteufel (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*



Holindarn schrieb:


> ich sag dazu nur... einstieg bei 1,7$



Ein oder zwei Aktien?


----------



## Holindarn (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Betriebsgeheimnis, aber soweit kann ich schon mal sagen ... es ist 3 stellig


----------



## MXDoener (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*



Holindarn schrieb:


> ich sag dazu nur... einstieg bei 1,7$



Ich bin bei 1,79€ rein, ich kann auch nicht klagen


----------



## RX480 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Falls die Mimi nach der anderen Aktie fragt, um Ihr Haushaltsgeld anzulegen:
( I have said so im Navi-Thread)


----------



## Suffi30 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Hatte bei 2,35 gekauft damals. Die Hälfte aber leider um 12 verkauft. 
Was jetzt noch drinnnen ist werde ich wohl wenns Richtung 30 Euro geht verkaufen das ist dann noch ein fetter Pool oder so mal schauen


----------



## Speedbone (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Hab auch damals bei knapp 3,-€ zugeschlagen


----------



## BigYundol (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Ging selbst zu spät rein und lies viel von $3.5 an liegen, bis ich mich endlich mal einkaufte. Aus heutiger Sicht war mein Zögern völliger Blödsinn, aber wenn man in einem Thema noch grün hinter den Ohren ist, ist es i.d.R. besser, etwas vorsichtiger an die Sache ranzugehen (was ich vergangenen Herbst nochmals lernen durfte  ). Insbesondere Börse, die macht was sie will, besonders in einer hoch volatilen Aktie wie die von AMD.

Seis drum, an einem bestimmten Zielpunkt wird die Hälfte wieder verkauft und die Upgrades von Phenom II & FuryX > Ryzen 1700X & FuryX > Ryzen 2700X & FuryX > Ryzen 3xxx + Navi/VII wären ab da mehr als gedeckt


----------



## Holindarn (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

wobei man bei AMD nicht viel falsch machen konnte zu diesem Zeitpunkt, Intel kann AMD nicht aufkaufen (Monopol un so) und ein Investor hätte sich immer gefunden, gerade mit der anstehenden neuen archi 
klar hoch spekulativ war es auf jeden fall ^^


----------



## BxBender (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Also meiner Meinung nach könnte der beschissene Minilüfter etliche potentielle Käufer vergraulen.
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr unschlüssig geworden, vor der Ankündigung war es für mich quasi noch ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Holindarn (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

ich würde mir da nicht so ne platte machen, da musst schon ordentlich Daten durch die Gegend schieben damit der zu hören ist und wenn man das macht brauchen die anderen Komponenten wohl auch eine 
entsprechende Belüftung so das der kleine Popelfön eh untergeht ^^


----------



## TheAbyss (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*



Holindarn schrieb:


> ich würde mir da nicht so ne platte machen, da musst schon ordentlich Daten durch die Gegend schieben damit der zu hören ist und wenn man das macht brauchen die anderen Komponenten wohl auch eine
> entsprechende Belüftung so das der kleine Popelfön eh untergeht ^^



Wo du das so sagst, gibt's schon Gerüchte dazu, ob der Lüfter geregelt ist (Temperatur oder Last?) oder ein Dauerläufer? Was den Rest angeht, auch unter Volllast ist meine Wakü dank Fläche unhörbar, da geht der Fön nicht unter...


----------



## Holindarn (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

ja gut Wakü mal aussen vor ^^

ich weis das einige Hersteller bereits bestätigten das er dauerhaft läuft, von anderen kam die Aussage das er Temp gesteuert ist und erst bei 60°C los geht... genaueres werden wird wohl bald wissen


----------



## Celinna (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

1 Board gibts ja das eine Passivkühlung hat das von Gigabyte.


----------



## Holindarn (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

jaaa aber bei einem angestrebten preis von 770 Talern fällt das wohl für die meisten raus ^^


----------



## blazin255 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Ein wenig traurig bin ich schon . 

Bin ja kein schwachmat der dachte das die Preise so günstig bleiben. Aber meine fresse der 3 fache Preis oder sogar 4 fache Preis für ein Board, sorry aber wenn es wirklich so ist , ist es egal ob and oder Intel bei beiden wird’s so richtig richtig teuer.

PS : beim 3 fachen oder 4 fachen Preis rede ich hier vom taichi Board was 220 gekostet hat.


----------



## Minamell (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Die Aktie wird vermutlich wieder fallen wenn das Produkt dann weiter bekannt ist. Erste Anküdigungen sorgen immer für Aufschwung. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Interessant finde ich persönlich das es wirklich menschen gibt die sich darüber freuen das die Aktie zugelegt hat, es wäre doch eher weltuntergangsmäßig wenn das nicht der fall gewesen wäre


----------



## spawa93 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Der AMD-Kurs wird wie jede andere Aktie auch stark vom derzeitigen Handelsstreit beeinflusst. Für die nächsten zwei Monate sieht es m.E. nicht danach aus, als würden Dow und Nasdaq wieder steigen.


----------



## Leuenzahn (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Naja, es ist halt massenhaft billiges Geld im Umlauf, das muß man wissen. Es wurde eine Riesenblase aus Schrottgeld (der Dollar ist nur ein Bruchteil dessen wert, als was er heute ausgegeben wird) aufgebaut, welches aber noch dazu lustigerweise bei den Parasiten gehortet wird, anstatt den Konsum der normalen Menschen damit weiter am Laufen zu halten. Was das derzeit absterbende System noch ein paar Monate länger am leben halten würde.

Ob das Geld nun aus Kapitalsammelbecken zu AMD geleitet wird oder nicht, daß sagt nun wenig für uns aus. 

Was für uns zählt sind halt gute CPUs und GPUs mit ordentlichem Preisleistungsverhältnis. Hier ist man CPUlastig auf einem guten Weg, das kann man ja jetzt schon real sehen, wie es GPUmäßig wird, das sehen wir mit Navi. Auf irgendwelche Parasitenvereine, welche hunderte Millionen an einem Tag dahin und an einem anderen Tag dorthin scheffeln, ist kein Verlaß bei einer Analyse (da es sich hier, wie z.B. auch in der Politik, Verwaltungsspitzen, etc., um gezielte Negativauslese handelt), welche und Spieler (Hardwarefreunde) betrifft. Allein ein Fingerzeig mag es sein.


----------



## Zundnadel (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: AMD überzeugt Analysten und Investoren mit Ryzen 3000 und Navi: Aktie steigt deutlich*

Analysten können sich verhauen,selbst Gates und  Putin liessen sich von Krypto Währungen  offiziell begeistern.AMD hatte sehr lange Existenzielle Probleme von Phenom  bis Bulldozer & braucht Umsätze um jeden Preis um den Laden am laufen zu halten . Für Daily Broker mit guten Nerven vielleicht reizvoll, ich  würde der Branche seit der Dumpingschwemme von Asus -Samsung kein Langzeitvertrauen entgegensetzen.Es Riecht nach Amerikanisch Umsatz um die Schornsteine Rauchen zu lassen .Die Kundschaft ist unberrechenbar nicht jeder Hype logischoder Technisch  nachvollziehbar in der Welt der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten.


----------

